# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Λαμίας >  Meeting Λαμίας....Άντε να ανεβαίνουμε ταράτσες....

## shad0w

Παιδία γράψτε όσοι θέλετε για να κανονίσουμε μέσα στην εβδομάδα αυτή ή την άλλη....

----------


## jungle traveller

παιζει να κατεβω και εγω με ενα φιλο απο την λαρισα  ::

----------


## ilpanos

Τελικά έγινε συνάντηση? 

(Υπάρχει ένα d-link 900ap+ και σκέφτομαι και εγώ το ενδεχόμενο να συνδεθώ, γι' αυτό ρωτάω.)

----------

